# Canon ir3300 / ScanGear / Win2k3



## dipz (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello,

My organization has Canon ir3300 multifunction printer/scanner. The network scanner with ScanGear works fine from any desktop. If I want to run it from Win2003 Terminal Services, it is not recognized into TWAIN compatible applications like Acrobat Pro or Photoshop etc. How can I scan over network with from terminal client?

Thanks in advance.

Dipesh


----------

